
Numbers are never a crime - MarkPNeyer
https://plus.google.com/107304794162956058165/posts/hiAkm6N13t2
======
unimpressive
So I originally wrote a comment where I asked "What the fuck is this?"

And while that original question still stands, I've read it through again and
_think_ it's a short story of some sort. But I really can't make out the
underlying message in the madness.

So please; what the fuck is this?

EDIT: Ah. OP explained. That's...interesting. But why is it on HN?

~~~
MarkPNeyer
it's all tied up in math i can't get my hands around

people here seem to like math and seem accepting of mental illness

it's like my mind keeps coming back to a feeling of peace and connectedness
with the world, and i want to accept and embrace it and just be ok with it,
but getting off of 16th bart station and walking past people covered in piss,
and having that just be something you do because clearly that is correct, it
is of course necessary for grown men to wear moth-eaten clothes covered in
their urine.

~~~
unimpressive

      Axioms and checksums.
      Patents and hatchets.
      The first to derive the truths of the universe.
      The second to protect me from 3rd party interlopers.
      The third to protect my ideas for a time.
      The fourth will be used to hack my own mind.
      Numbers and patterns fill up it's space.
      The first is what spawns them to place;
      inside the answers to questions I find.
      Of which it seems my head is encumbered.
      While my sanity stays lulled in eternal slumber.
    

In other words. I sympathize.

\EOF

------
cecilpl
I can't tell if he's really high or the next James Joyce.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
three quarks for me!

------
MarkPNeyer
it's supposed to be a root exploit of the legal system

i meant to claim for myself legal authority over anything written in language
that was unintentionally ambiguous.

i'm manic as shit right now because i'm terrified of the world being unstable,
and when that happens my mind explodes and i feel powerful

~~~
MarkPNeyer
whatever happened to john nash and georg cantor and kurt godel and everyone
else driven to madness by their pursuit of some mathematical thing, i can get
to a place in my mind where everything is numbers, and on the other side is
crazy amounts of power calling, but also those guys saying its terrifying in
here go brush your teeth

------
rll
I couldn't get beyond the opening "I want a patent" in this, whatever this is.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
it's a patent application that will be processed when the computers index this
page

